

Utopic lets you see what content is trending amongst your friends - emmanuelory
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/03/03/utopic-lets-you-see-what-content-is-trending-amongst-your-friends/

======
jkaljundi
Blogged more about what we are doing with Utopic yesterday:
[http://kaljundi.com/2011/03/02/see-whats-popular-among-
frien...](http://kaljundi.com/2011/03/02/see-whats-popular-among-friends-
utopic-me-preview/)

